# No politics in newcastle?



## The Black Hand (Mar 1, 2007)

They can get off their arses to save the NHS in Sunderland and Darlo but not in Smoggie or Geordieland!!

http://www.nhscampaign.org.uk/day_of_action_-_3_march_2007.html


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't even know what politics was until I left Middlesbrough. I'm not sure if that's indicative of my acquaintances or the Middlesbrough population in general, but I've rarely had a political conversation in 'boro.


----------



## Anspaugh (Mar 5, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> They can get off their arses to save the NHS in Sunderland and Darlo but not in Smoggie or Geordieland!!
> 
> http://www.nhscampaign.org.uk/day_of_action_-_3_march_2007.html



Ah, there was politics going on

Newcastle were at home to Middlesbrough


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 11, 2008)

Anspaugh said:


> Ah, there was politics going on
> 
> Newcastle were at home to Middlesbrough



Well I went to the Greenfair this weekend (7/8th June 2008), and despite putting An *End Of Oil *book and *The Rich at play- Foxhunting Landownership and the Countryside Alliance* in very prominent positions, which must have been seen by thousands, only managed to sell 1 Rich At Play. 

Does this suggest that there are no Green intellectuals in Newcastle? 

Or that no greenies actually read? 

Who knows? You decide


----------



## free spirit (Jun 16, 2008)

Attica said:


> Well I went to the Greenfair this weekend (7/8th June 2008), and despite putting An *End Of Oil *book and *The Rich at play- Foxhunting Landownership and the Countryside Alliance* in very prominent positions, which must have been seen by thousands, only managed to sell 1 Rich At Play.
> 
> Does this suggest that there are no Green intellectuals in Newcastle?
> 
> ...


or you're a crap salesman?


----------



## snadge (Jun 16, 2008)

free spirit said:


> or you're a crap salesman?



Or everyones already read 'em *and* you're a crap salesman.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 16, 2008)

snadge said:


> Or everyones already read 'em *and* you're a crap salesman.


Or everyones scared off by the slightly demented look in attica's eye & the barely audible mutterings about praxis, praxis praxis... *and* already read 'em *and* you're a crap salesman.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

free spirit said:


> Or everyones scared off by the slightly demented look in attica's eye & the barely audible mutterings about praxis, praxis praxis... *and* already read 'em *and* you're a crap salesman.



Managed to sell a lot of other stuff thanks, stuff you would have thought would be far harder to sell and more expensive. Such as Paul Robeson "Where I stand", Johnathen Joseph "Social Theory", and a pair of red and black cufflinks for £20!! Must be the way I tell 'em.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 16, 2008)

Attica said:


> Managed to sell a lot of other stuff thanks, stuff you would have thought would be far harder to sell and more expensive. Such as Paul Robeson "Where I stand", Johnathen Joseph "Social Theory", and a pair of red and black cufflinks for £20!! Must be the way I tell 'em.


CAPITALIST PIGDOG


----------



## trevhagl (Jun 22, 2008)

Attica said:


> Managed to sell a lot of other stuff thanks, stuff you would have thought would be far harder to sell and more expensive. Such as Paul Robeson "Where I stand", Johnathen Joseph "Social Theory", and a pair of red and black cufflinks for £20!! Must be the way I tell 'em.




There must have been a lot of boring bastards there! I woulda bought that Martin Lux book if the type size was readable


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 22, 2008)

Attica said:


> Managed to sell a lot of other stuff thanks, stuff you would have thought would be far harder to sell and more expensive. Such as Paul Robeson "Where I stand", Johnathen Joseph "Social Theory", and a pair of red and black cufflinks for £20!! Must be the way I tell 'em.



Must get me some red and black cufflinks if that is what the Anarchist-About-Town is wearing this season.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 24, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Must get me some red and black cufflinks if that is what the Anarchist-About-Town is wearing this season.



Sold a load of them I have


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 4, 2008)

Fez909 said:


> I didn't even know what politics was until I left Middlesbrough. I'm not sure if that's indicative of my acquaintances or the Middlesbrough population in general, but I've rarely had a political conversation in 'boro.



Where are you now?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2008)

Attica said:


> Where are you now?



Manchester


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 8, 2008)

Fez909 said:


> Manchester



In my estimation you can have light weight and short political discussions just about anywhere - but you have to seek out good ones.


----------

